# Facility Type Code for ASC'S



## TWIEGANDT (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what the new facility type code for freestanding ASC'S is for workers compensation claims?  Liberty Mutual WC told us that the code has changed from 831 to _31 but wouldn't tell us what number replaces the 8.

This sounds like a stall tactic to me but I need to investigate anyway.  Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Terri


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

I have not heard anything about this??  I did check the ASC site and didnt see anything about it there either.  I would ask them to fax you something in writing showing you the effective date of the change and by what governing body.

If anyone else has info it woul dbe greatly appreciated too


----------



## TWHEELER (Sep 11, 2008)

*Facility Type Code*

I am unaware of any change.  We are using 831 and getting paid.


----------



## TWHEELER (Sep 11, 2008)

*Facility Type Code for ASC's*

Excuse me.

Bill Type is 831
Type of service is 02
And
Place of service is 24
Revunue code is 490

hope this helps.

Tracy


----------

